# Should I Invest in a Impact Wrench?



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

What are the Pros and Cons for obtaining a Impact Wrench?:jump:


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well actually.. you might as well just get an Aircompressor.. considering thats what an impact wrench is.. i think. and then you can hook up all sorts of drills/dremmels/saws/wrench's.. etc etc.. plus have an instant garadge blower!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya i would invest in one, especially if u work on the car alot and encounter a lot of "hard to remove" bolts


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

or you can be like me , the poor guy , and get an electric impact wrench . Gets the job done . ... . but it doesnt have the cool sound of the aircompressor version .


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> *or you can be like me , the poor guy , and get an electric impact wrench . Gets the job done . ... . but it doesnt have the cool sound of the aircompressor version .
> 
> *


ya those things are loud......how much did your electric run ya?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *ya those things are loud......how much did your electric run ya? *


yup the clicking sound it makes drives me crazy !! 

i got it for about $150


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

So, if I buy an Impact Wrench I can throw away my Ratchet?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

never heard of an electric Impact wrench, I can't imagine it throwing out as much torque as an air powered one. I might look into one if it does.

don't throw away the Wratchet!!!! LOL. There are many tools to get the job done. A wratchet and a wrench are about all you need for most projects around your car. an Impact wrench is a fine tool, but it can run big $$$. You need an air compressor, hoses and the wrench itself. Most are 1/2" drive (the good ones) and this means you will need new sockets. and lets not forget about all the air powered tools you're gonna want once you have the compressor. It's all up to you if you want to put your money towards one.

If you're looking for a bit more torque on those pesky lug nuts and suspension bolts, you can always get yourself a breaker bar like I got.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

my bro has an electric impact gun he bought at sears, it's rated at 250 ft. lbs. of torque. works great not too loud and it sure came in handy when we installed my struts and ur pulley...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

HardlineFan said:


> *What are the Pros and Cons for obtaining a Impact Wrench?:jump: *



250ft lbs of tq!
DAYUM! Let me just put that thing on the wheel of my sentra! Then Ima blow you mofos all away!

Pro---
It's great, ease of use.
Tires come off in like 30 seconds guaranteed!
If theres a nut on there thats rusted down, then the impact wrench will take it off guaranteed!!!

Con---
loud noise!!! 
200bucks++
DId I mention money?
Air compressor needed(Non electrical impact wrenches)!!!

Yes electrical ones do exist! I bought an electrical impact wrench for only 175 dollars!
It gives you about 250 ftlbs of tq. It's made by craftsman.
Oh yeah, you have to buy special impact wrench resistant socket set. THey are black colored ones! Run you about 20 bucks! If you use regular sockets, they will most likely get damaged.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah .. dont throw away any tools , if you would do anything , you should get more tools . The impact wrench will serve as a seconday for those bolts that need to be loosened or tightened from +100 ft.lbs. of torque , or when ur lazy.

btw , my electric one is a 1/2 in drive , rated at 250 ft.lbs.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey did you guys all buy your electrical impact wrenches from sears? Craftsman?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

me want: http://www.sears.com/sr/product/sum...al=AUTO&fromAuto=YES&bidsite=&pid=00926720000

only $329, , but it is 240lbs of torque and CORDLESS.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you buy an aircompressor from sears, they come with an air ratchet and air gun most of the time. but trust me the free air gun wont remove too much. it's rated at 75 psi. i had to hold it on the crank pulley for about 10 minutes before it broke loose. you can get a good one for $150-250. craftsman has one thats rated to 650ft/lbs of maximum torque(reverse). air tools make things alot easier, but you can always use them.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

an impact gun is a very useful thing especially if you are rebuilding motors or doing a lot of work on older dirtier cars.. well worth the money


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

HardlineFan said:


> *So, if I buy an Impact Wrench I can throw away my Ratchet? *


Don't toss your rachet or your torque wrench. Impact tools are great for removing nuts and bolts, but it's too easy to over-torque them when you put them back in. The last thing you need is to strip or break the head off of a valve cover bolt (besides, there aren't too many things in your car that need to be torqued past 150ft-lbs).


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

true.. but.. removing lugnuts is never as fun without an impact wrench.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha. You think removing lugnuts is fun? I haven't been able to ever say that, even before I started doing weekend pit work for my friends.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. hell yea.. "PPSSHHH" 16 lugs DONE. like 1/10th the time of what it takes with a t-bar.. although sometimes i feel better tightening it myself. but damn i love that noise.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

impact wrench is the difference in a hard day and an easy day i prefer and easy day


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

I bought a nikota electric impact for like $50 from checker auto. The socket set was another $20. My electric really sucks. Go figure.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I was going to buy an impact wrench, for removing the E.B.D.P; but decided not to because a mechanic told me LEAVE IT Alone its to Risky. Besides he told me there a another way to drain the engine without removing the ENGINE BLOCK DRAIN PLUG. Just RUN the Engine while your doing the COOLANT CHANGE.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

If you can drop the $ on a nice electric or the air with compressor and the sockets go for it. It would make rotating the tires faster. *LOL* There are a number of other uses as well. The another thing to think of is how much of your own repairs are you going to do? How often will you use it on what your willing to fix?


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Irons, When I buy new tires and rotate them myself, how do I balance them?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe balancing requires a special machine, not to mention, they need tiny little counterweights to balance them.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

So, I guess I better not install my own tires. Mr. Tire mounts and balance them for free. *If you buy tires from them.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

About throwing away the wrenches... did anyone mention how tough it is to fit an impact wrench in most places in your car that can easily be reached with a manual tool? Like, say, unbolting your intake manifold. That was the first thing that popped into my head.

Besides, more tools equals more manlyness... ho ho ho! Tim Allen style.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

They do make normal air-ratchets I guess you would call them. They would fit a heck of a lot better in the small cramped spaces of a B14 engine compartment. 

BTW, if you are just wanting something easier to use than a hand wrench without shelling out huge amounts of cash, save up and get you a nice 14.4V Ryobi cordless drill and adapter for your sockets. You should be able to get that for about $100 I think. That is what I use a my friends house when I'm working on the car over there. There are few places I have to use hand wrenches there. Not to mention you elec. bill won't suck...


----------

